# G1: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief



## Enesstrere (Mar 9, 2005)

Can anyone help me?  I just downloaded the conversion of G1: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief.  I actually downloaded all three of the clasic giant series.  My question is where can I download the maps.  I heard they were in CC2 Pro format but I can not locate them.  Also what is the advertisment about free modules and maps under the D&D / D20 news.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Mar 9, 2005)

Repost in the General Forum (or maybe someone will move this) -

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2005)

You can purchase the original modules in PDF format at RPGNow.  The conversion document you have downloaded then enables you to use that original (1E) module with 3E.

I'm not aware of any legal source for the material other than that.

As for the advertisement - click on it if you want to find out what it is!


----------



## grodog (Mar 9, 2005)

Some good fan-made CC2 maps of G1-3 and D1-3 are available at Halfling's maps page at http://www.angelfire.com/wi2/CC2Halfling/


----------

